# Weather stripping too tight



## handeman (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi,

One of my exterior doors had some weather stripping installed subsequent to it being painted and re-fitted. 

Since that stripping went in, the door feels far too tight when opening and requires a good amount of force with my shoulder to get it closed sometimes. 

Here are a couple pics - https://imgur.com/a/IKtCWxn. You can see how there's a slight indentation on the white stripping. 

Anything I can do to remedy this?

Thanks in advance,

H


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Are you sure the weatherstripping is all the way into the groove?


----------



## handeman (Jul 13, 2011)

As far as I can tell. If you look at the pictures, it looks like it's right up against the stop. Sorry, I'm a DIY newbie, so might have the language wrong.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It looks like the fit in the corner might be a lttle tight and one interferes with the other holding it out just a little.


----------



## handeman (Jul 13, 2011)

Is there a way to fix that?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Open the door and look inside of the latch plate (the brass plate that mounts to the door jamb that the latch drops into) most have a tab with a square hole in it so it can be adjusted with a flat screwdriver to make the door latch tighter.
Yours may need to be pried or taped back if there is no square hole to make it more of a right angle to the face of the plate.


----------



## handeman (Jul 13, 2011)

I checked the latch plate and that doesn't seem to be the issue. It looks like it's on the opposite where the hinges are. The weather stripping is a bit too cramped against the door on that side and causing it to be harder to close. Any way around that??


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Take a block of wood and a hammer and tap the weatherstrip towards the jamb, walking your way around it and see if that helps.


----------



## handeman (Jul 13, 2011)

mark sr said:


> Take a block of wood and a hammer and tap the weatherstrip towards the jamb, walking your way around it and see if that helps.


Hi Mark,

I tried this and it made it slightly better, but the door is still tough to close. The stripping (as it should) seems to form back in to place after being hammered. Do I need to have the stripping removed and replaced with something thinner? Or should I look at adjusting where the strike plate is perhaps?

Thanks again for any and all advice,

- H


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

handeman said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I tried this and it made it slightly better, but the door is still tough to close. The stripping (as it should) seems to form back in to place after being hammered. Do I need to have the stripping removed and replaced with something thinner? Or should I look at adjusting where the strike plate is perhaps?
> 
> ...


 There are adjustable strike plates so you don't have to damage wood every time you adjust it.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=adju...mPzcAhU2FjQIHTFrBQQQ_AUICigB&biw=1920&bih=940


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Post #1 is a little unclear, is this the original weatherstripping that was removed when painting the door/jamb and then reinstalled? If so, no door adjustment or weatherstripping replacement should be needed.


----------



## handeman (Jul 13, 2011)

mark sr said:


> Post #1 is a little unclear, is this the original weatherstripping that was removed when painting the door/jamb and then reinstalled? If so, no door adjustment or weatherstripping replacement should be needed.


Sorry about that. No, this is the new weatherstripping that was installed. However, it was done subsequent to the door being fitted and painted (due to a miscommunication from the contractor).


----------

